# Sem saber porquê



## Francelho

Porque Fernando Pessoa não utiliza o famoso infinitivo pessoal nesta (não menos famosa) frase?


_ "Nasci em um tempo em que a maioria dos jovens haviam perdido a crença em Deu, pela mesma razão que os seus maiores a haviam tido - *sem saber porquê*"._


 Não seria melhor ter escrito: "_*Sem saberem porquê*_"?


 Como já sabem, a frase está no começo do "Livro do desassossego".


  Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

Isso é uma controvérsia antiga e nunca resolvida. Nenhuma regra resiste a uma análise mais aprofundada, de forma que é preferível dizer que não há propriamente regras, quando muito tendências. Muitas vezes a razão da opção por uma ou outra forma é meramente estilística. Diria, por isso, que essa foi a preferência de Pessoa, por razões de estilo ou, eventualmente, porque o sujeito, apesar de gramaticalmente identificável, é de certa forma indefinido (a maioria dos jovens). E subsiste ainda, claro, a dúvida de saber se Pessoa não empregou mesmo o infinitivo pessoal, visto que, concordando com 'maioria', a terceira pessoa flexionada é igual à não flexionada.


----------



## Francelho

Então esse "sem saber porquê" refere-se à "maioria dos jovens" e não aos "jovens" nem aos "seus maiores". Isso faz mais sentido, pá.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Aprendi que, depois de preposição, a flexão do infinitivo é facultativa. São corretas as duas formas: "Sem saber por quê" ou "Sem saberem por quê". Tudo depende do estilo do autor. E convenhamos que, no caso, o infinitivo não flexionado soa bem melhor. Imagine Fernando Pessoa escrevendo algo como "Sem saberem por quê"...


----------



## Outsider

Estou de acordo com o Dom Casmurro. Nessa frase ambos os infinitivos são correctos.


----------



## Joca

E é importante também enfatizar que se deve escrever: 

sem saber(em) por quê, ou 

sem saber(em) o porquê.


----------



## dec-sev

Carfer said:


> ... E subsiste ainda, claro, a dúvida de saber se Pessoa não empregou mesmo o infinitivo pessoal, visto que, concordando com 'maioria', a terceira pessoa flexionada é igual à não flexionada.


 Se eu entendo correctamente, "a maioria dos jovens" é plural, que o verbo no plural "haviam perdido" a sigue. Por isso não acho que se trate do infinitivo pessoal da terceira pessoa. So se "sem saber porquê" realmente refera-se á maioria dos jovens. 
No estou na posição de poder discutir do que está escrito por Pessoa, mais no posso menos que observar uma falha da lógica. Primeiro se diz que "a maioria dos jovens haviam perdido a crença em Deu, pela mesma razão que os seus maiores" Pois, os maiores tihnam uma razão por perder a crença em Deu. Os jovens fizeram o mesmo siguindo o exemplo dos seus maiores. E depois o autor diz "sem saber porquê". Que opinam?
P.S. O meu porguguês è muito mau, mais espero que entendam o que escrevi.


----------



## Alentugano

Joca said:


> E é importante também enfatizar que se deve escrever:
> 
> sem saber(em) por quê, ou
> 
> sem saber(em) o porquê.



Então convém ressaltar que essa regra só vale para a ortografia brasileira. Em português europeu podemos (e devemos) escrever _"sem saber porquê"_.


----------



## Leandro

Para ver como é facultativo (também aprendi isso e está assim nas gramáticas), ele primeiro diz "a maioria dos jovens haviam perdido", mas na frase seguinte ele diz "a maioria desses jovens escolheu".

Mas "sem saberem porquê" ficaria estranho. Não sei a regra gramatical, mas acho que deva sempre ser "sem+infinitivo":

A escolha dos que passam* sem saber* o que fazer.
Continuamos *sem saber* em quem votar.

Como em:

Projetos foram desenvolvidos *para ajudar *à comunidade.


----------



## Leandro

Alentugano said:


> Então convém ressaltar que essa regra só vale para a ortografia brasileira. Em português europeu podemos (e devemos) escrever _"sem saber porquê"_.




Aqui também... Até onde sei só se usa "por quê" em final de perguntas:

Você foi lá por quê?
Por que você foi lá?

Não sei o porquê de tanta intolerância.
Ela foi reprovada porque não estudou.


----------



## Vanda

Uma das milhares discussões sobre o infinitivo pessoal aqui. 

Mais uma.


----------



## Joca

Alentugano said:


> Então convém ressaltar que essa regra só vale para a ortografia brasileira. Em português europeu podemos (e devemos) escrever _"sem saber porquê"_.


 
Ah, perdão, não sabia disso. Então, se o texto é de um autor português, retiro minhas observações.


----------



## Outsider

O Fernando Pessoa era decididamente português... 
...Se bem que usasse uma ortografia algo diferente da actual.


----------



## Joca

Mas uma coisa é importante lembrar: mesmo os melhores autores podem às vezes cometer erros gramaticais ...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Leandro said:


> Aqui também... Até onde sei só se usa "por quê" em final de perguntas:
> 
> Você foi lá por quê?
> Por que você foi lá?
> 
> Não sei o porquê de tanta intolerância.
> Ela foi reprovada porque não estudou.


No português do Brasil, diferentemente do de Portugal, a palavra 'porquê' nunca é um advérbio. É, sempre, um substantivo, que admite plural (porquês) e pode ser antecedido por um artigo (o porquê, os porquês). Seu uso é absolutamente restrito a frases como estas: 'Não entendi o porquê da sua pergunta', 'Deixou de lado as conjecturas para se concentrar nos porquês'. Quanto ao 'por quê', trata-se de uma forma obrigatória sempre que uma frase interrogativa termina com aquele pronome.


----------



## Francelho

Se o infinitivo pessoal é facultativo após qualquer preposição, todas estas frases seriam correctas:

*Temos de mostrar o bilhete *para entrarmos.* / Temos de mostrar o bilhete *para entrar*.

*Despide-te antes *de partires*. / Despide-te antes *de partir*.

Contudo, se se põe o pronome seria obrigatório o infinitivo pessoal:

*Temos de mostrar o bilhete *para nós entrarmos*. 
*Isso é importante *para vocês melhorarem*.

Que dizem disto?


----------



## Macunaíma

Francelho said:


> Que dizem disto?


 
Digo que é mais ou menos isso mesmo. A flexão é usada quando se deseja explicitar o sujeito quando ele está oculto ou quando poderia haver confusão sobre quem é o sujeito: _Eles nos avisaram dos perigos antes de partirem_ (antes de eles partirem)/ _antes de partirmos_ (antes de nós partirmos). Se o sujeito está claro, a escolha de qual forma do infinitivo usar é uma questão de estilo (um excesso de infinitivos flexionados pode deixar a frase 'pesada' e artificial). No entanto, se o infinitivo for imediatamente precedido por seu sujeito e esse sujeito for um pronome, o infinitivo deve ser flexionado e, de fato, o é sempre - não flexioná-lo nesse caso seria percebido como erro mesmo entre falantes nativos analfabetos.

Agora, ainda sobre a frase do exemplo, "um tempo em que *a maioria* dos jovens havia*m* perdido" é erro de concordância... tem certeza de que está assim no original?


----------



## Francelho

És assim mesmo: _"Nasci em um tempo em que a maioria dos jovens havia*m* perdido a crença em Deu*s*"._

Então, tem alguma coisa que ver com o infinitivo ficar após a preposição ou não?


----------



## Vanda

Gente, sobre o porquê interrogativa europeu, dirijam-se a alguma das várias discussões já existentes no fórum.
Porquê, porque ou por que.

outra...


----------



## Outsider

Francelho said:


> Se o infinitivo pessoal é facultativo após qualquer preposição, todas estas frases seriam correctas:
> 
> *Temos de mostrar o bilhete *para entrarmos.* / Temos de mostrar o bilhete *para entrar*.
> 
> *Desp*e*de-te antes *de partires*. / Desp*e*de-te antes *de partir*.
> 
> Contudo, se se põe o pronome seria obrigatório o infinitivo pessoal:
> 
> *Temos de mostrar o bilhete *para nós entrarmos*.
> *Isso é importante *para vocês melhorarem*.
> 
> Que dizem disto?


Parece-me que é como diz.


----------



## Francelho

Elaborei um esquema completo de todos os casos possíveis de infinitivo pessoal ou impessoal. Rogo-lhes que o leiam e, sobretudo, que o corrijam:


O USO DO INFINITIVO PESSOAL

*Usa-se:*

*Quando o sujeito da oração está claramente expresso por um pronome pessoal: 

_-É melhor *vocês irem* primeiro._
_-Temos de mostrar o bilhete para *nós entrarmos*._

*Quando o infinitivo tem um sujeito diferente da frase anterior: 

_-Emprestei o livro para vocês o *lerem.*_
_-Perdou-te por me *teres* traído*.*_

*Para indeterminar o sujeito:

_-Fazia isso apenas para não me *acharem* inútil. _(a gente)

*Quando o infinitivo estiver na voz passiva:

_-Fizeram tudo para não *serem* reconhecidos._
_-Entrámos na loja sem *sermos* vistos. _

*Quando o verbo é pronominal, reflexivo ou recíproco:

_-Ajamos com cautela para não *nos arrependermos*. _(pronominal)
_-Mandei as meninas *olharem-se* no espelho_. (reflexivo)
_-Entraram na sala sem *se* *cumprimentarem*. _(recíproco)

*Com os verbos auxiliares causativos (mandar, deixar, fazer) e sensitivos (ouvir, ver, sentir), quando o sujeito do infinitivo é um *substantivo*:

_-Deixei os alunos *saírem* mais cedo._
_-Ouvimos as raparigas *gritarem.*_

*Quando antecede a oração principal, mesmo se está introduzido por uma preposição:

_-*Ao perceberem* o equívoco, os rapazes sorriram._


*Não se usa:*

*Quando o infinitivo tem o mesmo sujeito da frase anterior:

_-Eles ficaram em casa para *conversar *com os seus filhos._
_-Trabalhamos para *ter* dinheiro._


*Após uma preposição:

_-O pai obrigou os filhos *a estudar*._
_-Temos de mostrar o bilhete *para entrar*._
_-A maioria dos jovens haviam perdido a crença em Deus pela mesma razão que os seus maiores a haviam tido –*sem saber* porquê._
_-Eles foram acusados *de cometer *uma fraude._

*Com os verbos auxiliares causativos (mandar, deixar, fazer) e sensitivos (ouvir, ver, sentir), quando o sujeito do infinitivo é um *pronome átono*:

_-Deixei-*os sair* mais cedo._
_-Vimo-*las jogar*._


----------



## Vanda

Infinitivo flexionado.

Mais infinitivo flexionado.



> Existe certa instabilidade no que diz respeito ao emprego da forma flexionada do infinitivo. Peculiar à língua portuguesa, o infinitivo pessoal tem seu uso disciplinado sobretudo por necessidades de caráter estilístico, que buscam a ênfase em um sentido.   fonte



Uso do infinitivo.


----------

